# gas pain/digestive pain while pregnant?



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

Every few days I get gas pain out of the blue (I am nearly 17 weeks along). I know pregnancy can trigger this but am wondering if any of you get this, and what you do about it? I drink a mixture of chammomile tea and "pregnancy tea" and it seems to help a bit. Is there anything else I should be doing? It really hurts.








Thanks, Mel


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have horrible horrendous gas all through pregnancy. It's one of the earliest symptoms to appear, and it just keeps getting worse and worse.







This is my third pregnancy, and I haven't found anything that really helps but peppermint tea (or Altoids, on the go) can make a difference, and so can ginger root. Once I'm well out of the first trimester, I'll also once in awhile use something like Gas-X or Mylicon, when I think I just can't stand it any longer. Not often, but sometimes I just HAVE to.


----------



## MrsTC (Nov 18, 2005)

Gastro-intestinal "discomfort" is one of my first pregnancy symptoms, too. And it subsides toward the end of the first tri, comes back late second tri through the end.

I find that making sure I drink enough water helps a lot. Because I find that if I'm eating what I'm craving, it sometimes (often) is either salty or spicy or heavy...like loaded pizza. Not easy on the digestive tract. And it helps it pass and helps get the salt out of my system, which I find gives relief.

And making sure you're eating fruit with every meal and once for a snack--that's my threshhold, yours may be different, but if I'm not doing that, I am hurting. And an apple a day--a whole apple, skin on--really does keep my body in balance for whatever reason.

Sitting up straight is important, too, because remember all your innards are getting squished up and into spaces they don't usually inhabit so your body can have room for the baby. Slouching can squish even more and make it worse.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Hot hot fennel/peppermint tea and making sure you get enough fiber really help also. But for me the fennel... OMG it is a lifesaver! I like Good Earth's "Tea for Digestion" if you can find it, or you can also use any of the tummy teas (most don't have enough fennel for me personally) you can find at whole foods or somesuch... also plain fennel seeds in a tea ball work too!

Hope you feel better, I really REALLY feel your pain. I have had IBS type issues off and on for a few years and it is coming back to haunt me now!

ETA: I haven't been able to find the Good Earth tea anywhere lately, so here is a link for the website...
https://www.goodearthteas.com/products.asp?typek=7


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone for the suggestions.








I love tea so I will try the ones you suggested.







And I had forgotten about ginger!
I find that on days I am most busy around here it seems to be triggered~ does anyone find bending and lifting etc. to irritate? I try to remember to squat but sometimes it seems like SO much squatting when I am picking up toys and laundry strewn ALL OVER. . .







I guess I should kick it all into one huge pile.
I will try and remember to sit up straight too.
It also helps to know I am not the only one dealing with this.
~Mel~


----------



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

I too had lots of gas starting around 15 weeks. It turns out that I developed a wheat allergy and since I stopped eating wheat all my gas has stopped. It was very painful and I am glad I found my solution. I feel that GI stuff is usually diet related and pregnancy can change your body make-up so much. Try the elimination diet for a few weeks. So stop eating maybe wheat or dairy for 2 full weeks and see if it helps. It was really hard for me at first but I have gotten use to it and it sure beats the pain! Maybe also try papaya enzymes. I always take them. Good Luck!


----------



## shanesmama (May 11, 2005)

This was one of the first symptoms that clued me into being pregnant. I was passing gas all the time, and I am not a gassy person. I am only 10 weeks along. So you are not alone. I am taking everybodies recommendations for myself. I had been wanting to start this thread myself, but never did. Thanks. And lets hope fore less gassy days to come.


----------



## jandj+1 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so glad I read this! I had horrible gas with my daughter. And I just suffered through it for the most part. Sometimes doing my prenatal yoga DVD helped--some of the postures are great for releasing gas.









Now I'm only four weeks along and it's already started again! I'm going to try some of the suggestions in this thread. Mmm, ginger tea...


----------

